
What we see depends on where we stand  - KentHealy
http://www.maximsformavericks.com/blog/what-we-see-depends-on-where-we-stand/
======
mw63214
A minimal overview of standpoint theory. I guess it would be good for some who
haven't thought about it much.

~~~
KentHealy
@mw63214 You're right. It's definitely a minimal overview. Just trying to keep
thoughts concise but frequent - allowing others to pull from it what they
will.

~~~
mw63214
nothing wrong with that man. Heck, it would be good for the entire world if
more hackers used sociological theory in forming
ideas/products/services/etc...

